# Puke for days...Atlanta Circumcision Center!



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

ICK!!!! http://www.circumcisioncenter.com/center.htm

You should read the comments of satisfied customers....very sad.









Frank, this is your neck of the woods, you should picket! :LOL


----------



## eightyferrettoes (May 22, 2005)

At least his patients are grownups. But I agree, yick.


----------



## bell bottom blues (Aug 14, 2004)

I agree. At least they only do adults over 18.


----------



## QueenOfThePride (May 26, 2005)

I have no problem with adults being circumcised after giving informed consent. This guy's patients have to seek him out and ask for circumcision, not the other way around. Can you imagine taking your daughter in for tonsilectomy and the doctor asking you to give consent for some kind of cosmetic vaginal surgery on her?


----------



## wendy1221 (Feb 9, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *QueenOfThePride*
I have no problem with adults being circumcised after giving informed consent. This guy's patients have to seek him out and ask for circumcision, not the other way around. Can you imagine taking your daughter in for tonsilectomy and the doctor asking you to give consent for some kind of cosmetic vaginal surgery on her?

Or worse, doing it w/out your consent! My friend's son had that happen to him when he was 2 and having ARM surgery! Why was the doc even looking at his penis? And I haven't seen it, but his mom says that doc really f'd it up on top of doing it w/out consent!


----------



## calngavinsmom (Feb 19, 2003)

ITA, I think it's icky too but I have no problem if some guy wants to do it to *himself*.

The thing about that site that really gets me though is how many of the patients comments are about having a "circumcision revision" done. So not only are these poor buggers cut at birth, they are so unhappy with the result of their infant circ, they subject themselves to it all over again!

All the more reason to keep a baby intact. At least if they do want to be circed later on, it will only be one surgery up front instead of one as a baby and one later on to "fix it up" they way he wants it.

Take care,
Tara


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

One of the things that has me so squicked out is the comments page...yes, these men are consenting adults but some of the comments make it very clear that the reason they're getting circed is to fit into our circing culture. "I want a circ that looks just like it was done at birth" etc.

Blech.

And do you think the consent forms talk about loss of sensation, the function of the foreskin, etc.? I doubt it. I doubt very much most of these men who do it for cosmetic reasons have any idea what they're consenting to.


----------



## hummingbear (Apr 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wendy1221*
Or worse, doing it w/out your consent! My friend's son had that happen to him when he was 2 and having ARM surgery! Why was the doc even looking at his penis? And I haven't seen it, but his mom says that doc really f'd it up on top of doing it w/out consent!

OMG has she sought legal counsel?


----------



## hummingbear (Apr 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quirky*
One of the things that has me so squicked out is the comments page...yes, these men are consenting adults but some of the comments make it very clear that the reason they're getting circed is to fit into our circing culture.

I haven't looked at the site but just this is enough to nauseate me. I was thinking earlier that our culture has this sense about it that everything we do is more advanced, leading edge and just plain old better than how other countries do it. Otherwise how can people who know that RIC is not the norm elsewhere still choose to do it? And even consent to do it as an adult?


----------



## wagodog (Jan 4, 2005)

The very first quote in the "Comments" section really got me thinking. Here's a guy that was circumcised as an adult and STILL needed a revision! If doctors performing circumcisions on adults can still muck it up to the point that someone would need/want a revision, what does that tell you about the guesstimating that goes on w/ newborns? What other cosmetic surgery is done to newborns where the results are not only dependent on healing but also all sorts of factors associated w/ growth and aging from infancy to adulthood? As we approach our next child's due date, I am now giving some thought to requesting calf implants (should we have a boy) since I have big calves. Wait a minute! *SOME* thought is so much more than most parents put into this decision.

Ok, I'm done w/ my rant.

ITA w/ the other posters regarding some of the weirdo comments. What's w/ the guys that are complaining about not having a TIGHT circ? Yes, when I have an erection, I'd like it so tight that it cannot be moved for fear of tearing!

And I'm still lost w/ respect to the guy that says that he feels more AFTER the circumcision. I don't really buy the "less is more" argument when we're talking about nerves in the penis. I think he's transmuting his self-confidence issues into "more sensation".

Still, IMO, the quotes aren't as bad as those on the pro-circ sites.


----------



## Frankly Speaking (May 24, 2002)

I happen to know a little about this guy. That's not because he's in Atlanta but because the information is available on the internet and I have done a little research.

The medical profession in Atlanta is very, very competitive and this man has already had one practice fail. He went away for a while and did something else but started a new practice. In his efforts to make this practice successful, he has decided to prey on the insecurities of men and to also cater to those who have sexual fetishes about circumcision. He posts regularly on the circumcision fetish sites. He once had a Yahoo discussion site but something about it was found to be inappropriate to Yahoo and they shut his site down. I don't remember exactly what it was.

By tapping into the fetish community, he has found a source of repeat business as many fetishists will be circumcised 3 or more times. There have even been some that have gone through the process of foreskin restoration so that they could be circumcised again. Instead of performing these repeat circumcisions, he should be refusing and sending these men to psychologists. There is no doubt they are having some serious issues that should be addressed.

He also supports infant circumcision and advertises heavily at parenting sites to get the message across.

This is all about money and he doesn't want the truth to get out as it would be detrimental to his bank account. It could lead to the failure of another practice. There is no way he's going to tell men that it is very probable that their adult circumcision carries a very high risk of early impotency or any of the other problems. That would cut into his business.

Frank


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

Yeah, I kinda wondered from the tone of some of the contents if some of these people were fetishists.....

uke


----------



## birthdancedoula (Nov 13, 2002)

Did I read that right...$1350 for a circ and $1750 for a revision? And to have to done multiple times?? I agree w/ Frank...these dudes need to see a psychologist, not Dr Knife.


----------



## bremen (Feb 12, 2005)

that site is gross. and the pictures area. they are obviously not medical pics. there is a pic where you can see part of anothr person's body ner th penis, and another with a private bedroom in the background. and who has erect penises on a medical site?
and some of the comments are ridiculous. no more torn frenulum or bent penis? how is that possible?


----------



## bremen (Feb 12, 2005)

reading more, and he says he gladly performs circumsicions for purely cosmetic reasons. why? why gladly?


----------



## Lula's Mom (Oct 29, 2003)

Ew to the "after" images. But they absolutely prove that if circ is going to be done, it should be done only on consenting adults, after the penis has reached adult size. When doctors do it to tiny baby penises, they have no clue what the end result will be! The penises I have seen, that were circ'ed as babies, have _huge_ scars compared to what his patients have! I am talking about brownish/purplish lines 1/8" to 1/4" wide, some that are jagged and not done in a circular way. And the one that is dearest to my heart and was damaged the most of all; it has a "honeycomb"-like scar pattern that I can only think must have resulted from adhesions being torn off again and again.







It's hard for me to look. I have to get over this.

You really didn't see much of a scar line on his adult patients at all- the worst thing is the change in skin color and texture, but they obviously don't mind that.


----------



## wagodog (Jan 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bremen*
there is a pic where you can see part of anothr person's body ner th penis, and another with a private bedroom in the background. and who has erect penises on a medical site?

Just looked at the images and I was wondering about that as well. Had to do a double take asking myself, "Is that another person there?" Obviously taken in very "clinical" settings.


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

The guy creeps me out. While I agree that consenting adults should have the right to cut off their foreskin, ITA that this "Dr" appears to prey on the insecurities of men. Many of the comments were clearly from men that wanted to conform to society. ewwwwwww


----------



## LoveChild421 (Sep 10, 2004)

uke what a total piece of









there is nothing "aesthetically pleasing" about a mutilated penis!


----------

